

Bat. Shit. Crazy. (MG's response to Dan Lyons) - adamtmca
http://parislemon.com/post/17587323277/bat-shit-crazy

======
adamtmca
I can't stand MG lately, I'm not sure why I even submitted this.

~~~
fudged
"[...] read Michael Arrington’s post on the matter. He takes a higher road
than I’m about to. I’m just sick of Lyons’ bullshit"

I've seen several posts from MG that follow this same template, and it's just
egotistical and boring. "Watch me unleash the fury". Sit down, buddy, you're
embarrassing yourself.

------
mansolo
I'm not going to vote this up. There's a reason I don't watch soap operas and
Jerry Springer.

------
funkah
Ew, blogger fights. Avoid.

